
Cal Poly and UCB Win ACM Software Award for Jupyter - 11thEarlOfMar
https://calpolynews.calpoly.edu/news_releases/2018/May/Jupyter
======
nagVenkat
People all over USA love to shit on California but one has to recognize their
might in higher education. Some of the best universities in the world are in
CA. I use Jupyter a lot and congrats to the winning team.

~~~
kjeetgill
Really curious, what do people say about Californians? - Native Californian

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16976830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16976830)

------
ASinclair
Oh wow. I never see my Alma Mater on HN. I didn't know a Cal Poly professor
was involved in developing Jupyter. Very cool.

------
sizzzzlerz
Yay, Cal Poly!

Alum, BSEL 1977

